

Imagination Technologies introduces 64-bit MIPS CPU to compete with ARM - pavlov
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/02/mips_warrior_64_bit/

======
some_one
Blog post here: [http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/meet-
mips-i6400-warri...](http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/meet-
mips-i6400-warrior-cpu-for-64-bit-computing-revolution)

